# Starting up a Guesthouse



## BeautifulMystique (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm planning to start up a guesthouse in Bellville, Cape Town. At this moment, I am working on my cash-flow chart and need help on the things I have listed below.

1. Local Bank facilities for foreigners including the rates of interest payable.
2. Staff provident fund if any - percentage rates of deductable amount from the staff salary and percentage rates of payable amount by the employer.
3. Local salary structures for Clerk, Cleaner, Kitchen-Helper and Gardener.
4. Your rough estimates on the electricity and water charges on a month basis.
5. Deposits for Electricity and water supply.
6. Deposits for Telephone, Fax and internet services.
7. Deposit for cable TV and rates of charges.

Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------

